# Revolution's Updated Pictures 96 Sentra



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Imposter R 

I don't care what you say...I still love my car.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Clean engine = 
GT-R badges =


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

SLAM THAT MOFO!


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i agree with whiteb14 slam it dammit


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

I agree with Samo! You really can't have the GTR badges on without the RB!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrasel860 said:


> *I agree with Samo! You really can't have the GTR badges on without the RB!!! *


Skylines didn't have RB engines until late in life - about 1985 the RB-series engines were introduced... and the new one won't be rocking an RB either  .

For instance:








is rocking the S20 engine with ~160HP.

But still, if it ain't a Skyline GT-R, it doesn't deserve a GT-R badge.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Side shot


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry! Samo is right! I forgot about, the kpcg10, err whatever it is called,along with the other old skool GTR's. I'm an idiot...


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Drop Drop Drop


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice ! if u really like the stealth look why not do the stealth crystal heads and stealth crystal corners ?

it gives off a much nicer beam for head and a cleaner look.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

liu always tryin to make a deal, lol 

nice car dude


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

I've been on top of the list of Sentra page on cardomain for a few weeks now. I need to change something, and im thinking about taking that badge out. 

A little request...

Someone with photoshop skills? Could use that pic and make the car dropped, i wanna see what it looks likes. =)


----------

